# Dreamer's Pregnancy Journey. BABY IS HERE!



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

[/B]Today is the 100 day gestation mark, so I thought that I will start a thread for Dreamer's progress. I have done foaling threads for Dreamer before, but this time is different because this time she is in my backyard instead of being at my parents' and having my mom send me pictures and updates on her progress to post in her threads. Also, this time her baby is going to be mine to keep forever. The baby is my "finder's fee" that was agreed upon when I found the horses because I found both the mare and stallion (one in Montana and one in Wisconsin) for my mom who bought them both (she bought the mare 7 years ago and bought the stallion 5 years ago -she was just going to breed via AI to him but he later was offered for sale so she bought him too). 

I have had the pleasure of working with, bathing, clipping, doing photo shoots and riding the stallion, love him to bits. My sisters also love him and have bred their mares to him for some wonderful foals with great brains, sweet dispositions and solid conformation. 

As a side note, this pairing is of purebred registered Arabians, the foal will be their 4th (the first 3 they produced together have been awesome, best features taken from sire and dam). I do not have any color color options because the mare is tested Ee aa and the stallion is tested EE aa, only unknowns are the gender and white markings on a black baby. The first foal was a super typey filly in 2013, born at 340 days gestation. The second foal was a super correct sturdy colt who went about a week over the 340 days mark. The third foal was a super cute and correct filly who was born at 333 days gestation. Only time will tell what Dreamer does this time because she doesn't have a set system like other experienced mares and things change as they age as well as having a year off from being bred. Dreamer is 19 years old, super healthy and happy, loves attention and is fun to ride. 

And to start off the thread for Dreamer's pregnancy, I have some much needed pictures:

Current picture of Dreamer









July 20th ultrasound, at 4 1/2 weeks gestation. Everything looks perfect 









Baby daddy


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww how exciting!  Lovely pictures! Can't wait to follow her journey!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Can't wait! Both are sooo pretty!
What gender do you hope the foal is?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

GMA100 said:


> Can't wait! Both are sooo pretty!
> What gender do you hope the foal is?


Thank you, I am very pleased with my matchmaking ability. And the owners of their first 3 foals are over the moon happy with them as well. The oldest foal starts into training in October to be shown in Class A next year as a 4 year old, the second foal is an extremely spoiled (his owner buys him tons of toys which he absolutely loves) gelding who brought his owner out of a massive depression and is such a joy to watch that even cars along the road stop to watch him play with his toys in the pasture, the third foal is at a show barn to be raised and trained for a national level western pleasure competitor. All of them are beautiful, sweet, correct and are maturing between 15-15.2hh which is a good height for purebred Arabians. 

I am personally hoping for a filly, I have some kids hoping for a colt but I just prefer mares over geldings, will keep it either way 

Although my oldest is a teenager and wants to keep Dreamer's companion for himself who is a 15.1hh 2 1/2 year old filly who is ready for starting groundwork with. But I think a lot of why he wants her is because his name starts with a "J" and the filly has a giant "J" on her forehead, not the first time he wants an animal simply because it has something that he can relate to on a personal level.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

SunnyDraco;9425129
I am personally hoping for a filly said:


> LOL I prefer mares over geldings too.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

So exciting! Good luck!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Very pretty pairing! We need pedigrees too!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Sounds great, both beautiful parents! Can't wait!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Very pretty pairing! We need pedigrees too!


Dreamer's pedigree:
Mystk Dreamer Arabian

The daddy's pedigree:
Da Sir Dierich Arabian

And as an added bonus, the young 2 1/2 year old filly's pedigree that will be in random update pictures:
Kr Vanity Arabian
I am starting her groundwork


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SunnyDraco said:


> Dreamer's pedigree:
> Mystk Dreamer Arabian
> 
> The daddy's pedigree:
> ...


Interesting pedigrees too! I'll be looking forward to seeing the foal. (S)he ought to be a looker.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Congratulations!!! It's no doubt going to be a beautiful baby.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

To start showcasing what Dreamer has produced with this pairing, I shall share some pictures 

Here are some pictures of their first foal, a filly born April 2013:

Newborn










Yearling


















2 year old








^she is a total natural trailer loader that was never trained on loading. As a foal, her first trailer experience was jumping in before anyone even attempted to lead her in and never hesitated to load in any trailer. This picture shows the very first time she saw this trailer, a ramp into a trailer, a ramp on the side of a trailer and she actually nearly dragged my sister to the trailer because she wanted to go in. 


3 year old









She is nearly Dreamer's clone, I only have point-and-click camera phone pictures of her as a 3 year old at this time. She starts training in less than a month, will be in training for 6 months to show in junior horse western pleasure Class A next year as a 4 year old.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

The next showcase exhibit, the second foal produced from this cross. He was born April 2014, gelded the following spring (he didn't drop until the middle of winter so he got to wait until temps were out of the freezing range before his vet visit to make him a fantastic gelding). We kinda went on a Stars Wars theme with names, his barn name is Kenobi and his little 2015 sister is Padme. Kenobi's new owner loves his barn name and registered name, even had her friend make a beautiful metal stall name plate with his barn name, registered name and birthdate. We get frequent updates on how he is doing, what his new antics are as well as pictures and videos (he was sold as a 2 year old). 

Kenobi as a Newborn


















As a Weanling









As a Yearling








First bath, he was shoving his nose into the water spray








First open horse show, he won first place in almost all the in hand classes 








Christmas dress up 









As a 2 year old








Tons of personality, even takes his toys to wherever he is going to take naps (has been witnessed to be sleeping with traffic cones between his front legs and a large ball just within reach of his nose). He loves people, the fun stuff they bring him and brings joy to those who watch him play (he has a ton of toys to keep his active mind busy).


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

They're both very nice, especially Kenobi! He is absolutely gorgeous, and looks like a lot of fun. 

These two definitely raise my hopes for the new baby.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

What Dreamer has to say about toting several kids around for bareback riding lessons









Almost 16 weeks pregnant (3 days away), the baby will be about 8-9 inches in length, about 2 pounds in weight and have traces of hair around the lips


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

The third foal produced from this cross, a filly born May 2015. Padme was sold at very fast at weaning (sold the same day she was posted for sale and had acquired a lineup of interested buyers) and have not had any contact from her new owners since they safely arrived at their home to see any updated pictures of her as a yearling. They bought her to show in Western Pleasure at a National level and traveled 1600 miles round trip to pick her up personally and took her home where she settled in right away at their show barn (had never been stalled before, didn't phase her at all and had also been relaxed the entire trailer ride by herself). 

Newborn



























Just before weaning








^ponied from Dreamer, Dreamer is 15-15.1hh and Padme was string tested to mature at 15.2hh



















Her barn name came from the fact that she had a perfectly centered pink triangle on her lower lip, just like Queen Amidala had the centered marked on the lower lip.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

All of Dreamers babies are beautiful, I especially love the last filly.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Kenobi is definitely my favorite! He turned into a GORGEOUS boy!! Quick question though. When he was born did he have 4 white socks? My colt was born with 2 stockings in the back and 2 socks in the front but now only has 1 sock.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

daystar88 said:


> Kenobi is definitely my favorite! He turned into a GORGEOUS boy!! Quick question though. When he was born did he have 4 white socks? My colt was born with 2 stockings in the back and 2 socks in the front but now only has 1 sock.


Yes, Kenobi had 4 white socks at birth. The first picture was minutes after birth and you can see 3 of his feet laying in the straw had white socks with pink skin, the second picture is when Kenobi is hours old (early morning after the sun rose) and you can see all 4 white feet and white hooves. 

If your colt is red based, sometimes their legs look extremely light at birth, especially around the coronet. Look for pink skin/light hooves ;-)


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

He did have pink skin from what I recall under all 4 socks. But now one just disappeared and I'm confused. He's a palomino.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

some palominos are born with pink skin everywhere (from what i remember he did as well). has something to do with being a red based color.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

KigerQueen said:


> some palominos are born with pink skin everywhere (from what i remember he did as well). has something to do with being a red based color.


I'm learning something new every day! Thank you!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Today is 170 days gestation, the halfway point to 340 









This picture was taken today, it is bitter cold. Too cold to snow and tomorrow is supposed to be even colder (below 0*F). I really don't like freezing my butt off and I cannot wait until spring 

My chickens have not yet gotten the memo to stop laying eggs as frequently, each are still laying an egg a day and sometimes 2 eggs in one day -I have yet to figure out which one pulls that stunt off. Crazy chickens but I love them and they are spoiled rotten LOL


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> My chickens have not yet gotten the memo to stop laying eggs as frequently, each are still laying an egg a day and sometimes 2 eggs in one day -I have yet to figure out which one pulls that stunt off. Crazy chickens but I love them and they are spoiled rotten LOL


My girls were like that the past two winters- they took almost no break from laying, and I don't provide any heat or lights. But this year, they are getting into "old lady" territory (turning 4 this spring) and going through a prolonged molt. I haven't seen any laying in at least 2 months now. Luckily for them, they're spoiled rotten too so they are getting fed a lovely hot mash almost every day even though all they're doing is eating and not providing us anything to eat  They are pets so they have a home for life here...


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

egrogan said:


> My girls were like that the past two winters- they took almost no break from laying, and I don't provide any heat or lights. But this year, they are getting into "old lady" territory (turning 4 this spring) and going through a prolonged molt. I haven't seen any laying in at least 2 months now. Luckily for them, they're spoiled rotten too so they are getting fed a lovely hot mash almost every day even though all they're doing is eating and not providing us anything to eat  They are pets so they have a home for life here...


I am not sure what my girls would think of daily hot mash, they love all the tablescrap leftovers. Especially anything involving cheese and/or pasta 

Mine are mid-April 2016 chicks, started laying right before they turned 4 months old. But I had raised them the first 2 1/2 months since I got them at 2 days old in a large fish tank in my garage, fed them out of my hand at least every day and handled them frequently. I even took one to school for show and tell just a couple weeks ago as my youngest was not willing to take anything else. So one had the joy of traveling in a cat carrier and get pet by a class of second graders. All my girls are super gentle and docile, never pecked fingers even if you are jabbing them in the beak. I sold two of them to a cousin and she loves them as well especially since she has two very little kids and the young hens are extremely tame. I may be getting more chicks in the spring to raise and sell to my cousin as she wants more egg layers and love the way I raised the two she bought. I guess the advantage of being a stay at home mom is being able to spend school days doing whatever I want, including playing with super cute chicks LOL


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep, all my current girls I also raised from day-old chicks. They are still a little skittish around people; unfortunately, I lost several to old age this summer, including my friendliest girls, and none of the ones I have left were natural "leaders" so I think they spend a lot of their time feeling nervous and that makes them a little less friendly. No one's aggressive, they're just a bit shy. Still, they know the sound of scratch shaking in a cup and reliable come running when it's time! I am trying to decide what to do this spring about replenishing the flock. I miss having a larger flock (down to just 3 right now, and 8 or so is my ideal backyard size), but I am still not sure if I want to be emotionally attached to a brand-new group...I don't even like eggs! My husband eats them every day for breakfast, but I just like having chickens around. Their little personalities and flock dynamics really sucked me in


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

egrogan said:


> Yep, all my current girls I also raised from day-old chicks. They are still a little skittish around people; unfortunately, I lost several to old age this summer, including my friendliest girls, and none of the ones I have left were natural "leaders" so I think they spend a lot of their time feeling nervous and that makes them a little less friendly. No one's aggressive, they're just a bit shy. Still, they know the sound of scratch shaking in a cup and reliable come running when it's time! I am trying to decide what to do this spring about replenishing the flock. I miss having a larger flock (down to just 3 right now, and 8 or so is my ideal backyard size), but I am still not sure if I want to be emotionally attached to a brand-new group...I don't even like eggs! My husband eats them every day for breakfast, but I just like having chickens around. Their little personalities and flock dynamics really sucked me in


I don't understand your hesitation on getting new chicks...
How can you possibly not want more tiny adorable fluff balls?









That eat out of your hand?









Are more fun and entertaining in a fish tank than fish...









With a desire to explore higher perches...









Are loyal to home, even if home is too small...









Love company in close quarters (at least mine do, I have on some occasions caught 3 of them squishing into 1 nest box -their apparent favorite over the 6 total boxes they have)...








^I almost always find all the eggs laid in that one box for the last 2 months, they used to spread out

And happily greet you whenever they see you...








^ silly girls will follow anyone around, walk/run directly in front of your feet (kicked one by accident once, stepped on their feet more than once, they love to trip me)

So happy all the time...









The hen with the long black tail feather is an oddball but she a happy layer, someone once called her a rooster. None of mine are shy or nervous, they are all super curious and friendly. I have had to scold my kids when I caught them putting leashes on the hens (they did this a few times), but when all my kids can pick up any hen they want without any effort... Mischief happens 

Although it does make it extremely easy to clip their primary flight feathers, it is actually hard keeping track of which ones I have already clipped because the clipped ones stay mixed up around my feet with the unclipped ones. 

Even though I had intended to get Rhode Island reds, I do love my golden sexlinks which are half Rhode Island Red. I started with 10 chicks and sold 2 in September so now I have 8.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll just leave this link right here for you to consider: Chicken Walking Harness | The Cheshire Horse. These things are flying off the shelves at my local feed/tack shop!!

Your girls are lovely. My absolute favorite was a RIR, and I struggled to save her this spring when she had a malfunctioning crop. I actually took her to the vet to try to save her, and when we couldn't get her crop restarted, took her back to be put to sleep  It sounds silly, but it really broke my heart to lose her. She was an amazing flock leader and the rest of them really weren't the same once she was gone.









I had two Golden Comets too, they were very friendly, curious and mischievous...they reminded me of nosy little sisters always bothering the big girls.


















And yes, totally know what you mean about crowding in one nest- they have always had three options, this was typical:









Right now I'm down to three Golden Laced Wyandottes:









Ahh....you are making me start dreaming of little spring fluffballs! I just got my first seed catalog in the mail today, which means it's not too soon to start dreaming of spring.

Anyway, sorry for hijacking your mare's thread- I've been known to do that on here when people want to "talk chicken"


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Not a hijack at all, I brought up my chickens first LOL

Dreamer didn't know what to think of my chickens when she first arrived in September. I don't know if she had ever seen a chicken before but she didn't want to get anywhere near the corner of the pasture closest to the chicken run. Which didn't really work because that was also the corner where the water trough was. Had to lead her over to the corner and let her stare at the chickens for awhile before she decided they weren't a horse eating variety of bird.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Merry Christmas and happy holidays. Yes, I know that Christmas isn't here yet but here are some new pictures of Dreamer's baby daddy. In all his glorious winter woollies 



















My mom having some holiday pictures with her stallion


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I am looooving all the pictures.  Sooo cute with the candy canes! Aww!!!!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Love the pictures. Very handsome guy!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Following your thread...as an expectant foal mom....my first foal at home.....interested to hear anything you can share about pregnancy and preparing to foal....


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Kay Armstrong said:


> Following your thread...as an expectant foal mom....my first foal at home.....interested to hear anything you can share about pregnancy and preparing to foal....


This is a tool I love:
Foaling Calculator

If you know the last breeding date, you can keep track of due date (about 340 days for full size horses, minis typically have shorter gestations), safe foaling zone (safe foaling starts at 320 days gestation) and know what the current count for days in foal is without doing any math. 

Everything moves quite slowly for the first two trimesters, normal feeding routine as well. The last trimester is when feeding increases and baby grows the fastest. Once full alert foal watch begins, the sleepless nights makes the days drag on. The moment baby finally comes, time vanishes in a flash. Having a good vet and a good relationship with your vet is very important. I have an awesome vet who is a 5 minute drive away, he does more than horses but horses are his passion (he does a lot of focus on the reproductive aspect of horses, runs a stallion station and has his own breeding business).


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

So I built a snowman this morning...


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

and how long before the snowman was trampled?! 

i will have to try that in our pasture at some point.. wouldn't give it 30 minutes.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Didn't take long, thanks in large part to the 2 1/2 year old filly. She is very playful and inquisitive. The snowman is currently down to just the bottom part LOL


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

They must have eaten the snowman's nose


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Evening feeding today, 200 days gestation 

That belly is getting lower and lower


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

What are you wishing for? Colt or filly?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

LoriF said:


> What are you wishing for? Colt or filly?


Hoping for a filly, but a cute gelding wouldn't be the end of the world. I have just always had a preference for girls


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Your girl is showing so much more than either of mine! I'm jealous. I'm betting that she has a filly for you this year. It feels like a filly year to me


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

I am _so _excited to the the foal, if the birth and pregnancy work out. My _best _luck and prayers go to you!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Cant wait to see what comes!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Thank you SunnyDraco. I purchased my mare from a breeder with lots of experience so we pretty much have a foaling date nailed down. Expecting ours on or around July 10th. Love seeing your updated pix! Glad all is going well.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Kay Armstrong said:


> Thank you SunnyDraco. I purchased my mare from a breeder with lots of experience so we pretty much have a foaling date nailed down. Expecting ours on or around July 10th. Love seeing your updated pix! Glad all is going well.


From the last 3 foals that Dreamer has had, I still have several weeks of active foal watch even if she follows her pattern. Since they range from a week early to almost 2 weeks late. And then her age will also play in as a role because older mares tend to break more from the average. At least she should keep her schedule for going into labor within a day of her milk coming in, at least I hope she doesn't break from that routine of hers


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

210 days gestation today, showing a nice lopsided pear shaped baby bump even from the front. Enjoying one our rare days of winter sunshine right now but it is bitterly cold. Steam rises from the water trough as the heater keeps it nice and warm... I am ready for winter to end LOL










Have her shots and wormer appointment setup in advance with the vet for the very end of February.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I had a fun evening, while Dreamer ate her grain I was hugging her flank. I know from personal experience how active babies can be while mommy eats and so I felt for movement under her belly by her udder. The movement wasn't big but it was definitely there, pressing back against my hand in front of the udder, little convulsions and bouncing. In time as the kiddo gets bigger, those kicks are going to be much more uncomfortable for Dreamer...

A little side jump, if all goes well I will also be sharing a second foal to help pass the time until Dreamer gets close. This other foal is the half sibling to Dreamer's baby, but due in only 2 months which is 2 months closer than when Dreamer is due. 

Here is Ara at 371 days








First foal for this pairing, more to come. I found this mare for my mom as her new younger (only 11 years old but is an experienced mother of 3 previous foals) purebred broodmare. If my mom was able to costum order the foal out of her mare, she would get a well put together typey filly with 4 high stockings and a star since that has been my mom's ultimate dream horse since she was 5 years old. But as it is she should get a well put together typey foal with an awesome disposition, gender and white markings are a total mystery (this mare has produced a completely solid filly when crossed to a stallion that had a few white markings so anything is possible). What is known for certain is that the foal is a purebred and homozygous black since both sire and dam are tested homozygous black 

I will also have to share pictures of my new baby chicks that I have preordered to have delivered near the end of March, increasing my flock size and adding some variety in colors/breeds

I love babies


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Two babies! I loved going out there and feeling Laela's belly and feeling the foal jumping around. I think I drove the girl crazy as I had to do this every night while she ate. Can hardly wait to see them both.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Blah, I just noticed my typo... That is what happens when I post after midnight LOL

**Ara is 271 days gestation**

Ugh, I can't believe that I had typed that she was already past a full year of pregnancy. My mom would be going crazy with expecting a baby this early, she has already been complaining that it is really cold and too cold to think about her camp out for foal watch once Ara reaches 320 days in just 1 1/2 months. Hopefully it warms up for her by then. I have two more months to get warm weather which was planned from the beginning because my winters tend to drag out a bit longer.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Eeep!
Ara looks just about ready to pop! I'm so excited for you <3


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw look at miss preggo! SO cute.  Big girl!!!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Please share your chick list 

I am so on the fence about whether to add this spring. My husband and I are talking sort-of-seriously-sort-of-not about moving in the next year, and he thinks we should wait until we're in a new place for more chickens. But I keep telling him we only have 3 right now- three's not enough for a flock!! We'll see...I really want blue laced red Wyandottes. They are highest on my list.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

egrogan said:


> Please share your chick list
> 
> I am so on the fence about whether to add this spring. My husband and I are talking sort-of-seriously-sort-of-not about moving in the next year, and he thinks we should wait until we're in a new place for more chickens. But I keep telling him we only have 3 right now- three's not enough for a flock!! We'll see...I really want blue laced red Wyandottes. They are highest on my list.


I ordered 15 black jersey giants, 2 buff orpingtons, 2 Araucanas, 6 welsummers, and the order will include a random free rare breed chick of the hatchery's choice. I will have a colorful brood under a heat lamp this spring 

I learned the hard way not to buy chicks from the local stores that get chick orders in and resell. Most are sold as various breeds but are really red stars or black stars marked as a different breed. That is how I ended up with red star chicks instead of Rhode Island reds like they were supposed to be. I have listened to the store employees lie about the breed of a chick, explaining that a "black austrolorp" chick can come in "brown" but that "brown" chick is actually identical to a "red star" chick. And they were selling a large quantity of chicks that they insisted were "brown leghorns" but the chicks looked like a colorful rainbow of most likely red stars, black stars, Rhode Island reds, and some other breed that produces a fluffy yellow chick... It was more like a miscellaneous bin of random chicks with uncertain breeding but being sold as brown leghorns. That is what I have to deal with from local stores, and is why I am ordering directly from a hatchery this year LOL


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I like the Welsummers! I've decided that I'm going to stick to only breeds with pea combs for now, as I had a lot of frostbite issues on my single combs last winter.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

SunnyDraco said:


> I ordered 15 black jersey giants, 2 buff orpingtons, 2 Araucanas, 6 welsummers, and the order will include a random free rare breed chick of the hatchery's choice. I will have a colorful brood under a heat lamp this spring
> 
> I learned the hard way not to buy chicks from the local stores that get chick orders in and resell. Most are sold as various breeds but are really red stars or black stars marked as a different breed. That is how I ended up with red star chicks instead of Rhode Island reds like they were supposed to be. I have listened to the store employees lie about the breed of a chick, explaining that a "black austrolorp" chick can come in "brown" but that "brown" chick is actually identical to a "red star" chick. And they were selling a large quantity of chicks that they insisted were "brown leghorns" but the chicks looked like a colorful rainbow of most likely red stars, black stars, Rhode Island reds, and some other breed that produces a fluffy yellow chick... It was more like a miscellaneous bin of random chicks with uncertain breeding but being sold as brown leghorns. That is what I have to deal with from local stores, and is why I am ordering directly from a hatchery this year LOL



That is going to be a huge flock!! I love chickens.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

LoriF said:


> That is going to be a huge flock!! I love chickens.


It actually won't be too bad, I just needed to fill the minimum order amount. After they are done needing a brooder, I will sell the excess as I live in a rural area with good demand for young chickens (especially if they are old enough that they don't need a brooder). Some of the pullets are already sold to my cousin who really liked how I raised well behaved pullets last summer. It will be interesting to find out how many cockerels I end up with since the welsummers are only sold as a straight run from the hatchery, couldn't choose gender so it will be a total gamble on how many girls vs boys I end up with. At least they are beautiful colorful birds that are desirable, I just really hope I am not getting 6 welsummer roosters... I want more pullets 

Funny story, last fall I sold 2 of my young girls to my cousin. She named them Gertie and Gladys. Her oldest daughter (about 3 years old) calls them Dirty and Lettuce... That G sound is hard for young kids and really makes the chicken names funny when she says them LOL


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I love my feed store. They will order what I want and keep it separate until I can get there to pick them up. No worries about chicks sitting out boxed up and the neighbor's dogs or other critters getting them. We have always kept several Buffs and Arauracanas but have tried several breeds to see what we liked best over the years. The Wyandottes have been some of the best. I really like our black Australorps too. The Welsummers never came in but I'd like to give those a try. I think my favorite though was the year they sent California Grays by accident. They had the best personalities and we taught several tricks. One we raised in the house as she had been attacked by another chicken. She was paper trained and loved to sit in your lap and watch TV.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

How I love big baby bumps. Dreamer hasn't made many visible changes but is now getting mare & foal grain. She wasn't thrilled about the grain change, it is a pelleted low starch grain. Took her well over half an hour to eat it the first time as she spent most the time disgruntled and pushing it around the grain bin. Eats it better and faster after that first day. 

But here is an update on Ara who is carrying a half sibling to Dreamer's foal and is due much sooner. Ara is now 292 days gestation and has a wide load, leaning towards the right (same lopsided carry Dreamer has been). Ara has also started some swelling in the udders


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Aww, Ara is so cute! I can't wait till both of them foal!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Look at that belly!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

236 days gestation. The baby was really active again while Dreamer ate her grain. Love feeling the sharp kicks and squirms


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

243 days gestation. Tried to take a belly shot picture from below but this is the best it would give with my phone on the ground... A lovely wide load 



















Last week I had a Facebook memory appear that perked my interest. It was a Facebook memory from 5 years ago when Dreamer had lost her first filly 3 months before she was due (I have pictures of that filly but they aren't pretty because predatory birds had already eaten the eyes). I had my mom check what the breeding dates from that breeding years ago, turns out that it was the exact dates in June 2011 of when she was bred this past June 2016. She has passed the point of when she had that dreadful loss, but kinda weird that she was being bred on the exact days 5 years later. 

Ara is 300 days gestation today, but no picture update. My mom didn't want to pull out her camera in the rain and it is supposed to rain all day and tomorrow. Guess that means that spring is finally arriving for her, rain to melt away the snow. It is almost gone there now, I however still have lots more snow and ice to melt away


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I just added a multiple choice poll, pick a gender and number of white feet. 

I just realized that I didn't include the option for 0 white feet... But daddy to be has yet to produce a foal that doesn't have at least have 1 coronet band (that is the minimal white on feet he has produced so far and there were a couple of his babies from various mares that had just 1 white coronet band). Not saying that it is impossible but it is highly improbable to have not even a partial white foot. 

When baby arrives, we will see who or how many guessed both the gender and number of white hooves correctly 

Edited to add:

So far, if you include the late term loss, Dreamer has produced with this stallion:
2 fillies with 1 white hoof
1 filly with 2 white hooves
1 colt with 4 white hooves
That should help guide some guessing
;-)


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

And Ara today at 301 days gestation. Wide load


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw sucha big girl. Look at that!  So exciting.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Woo, she looks read to pop!

How's Dreamer doing?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Woo, she looks read to pop!
> 
> How's Dreamer doing?


Dreamer is starting to get a bit grumpy. Baby is active and getting easier and easier to feel. She mostly plods around now begging for attention and treats. Stands out of the way when I torment her young pasture mate with ground training (put a saddle on her buddy for the first time two days ago). First signs of spring have come as they are both starting to shed their winter coats


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, weird dreams of Dreamer foaling have officially begun... first dream she had twins. Twins born one week apart, the first was a colt and the second was a filly. The filly had some major white markings that ran from her feet all the way to a messy blotchy mess of white on her butt. 

250 days gestation 









Ara is 307 days gestation, starting the beginnings of developing an udder. She is definitely not a fan of having pictures taken of her udder unlike Dreamer who doesn't care what you take pictures of


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

A sad day and a hard lesson learned. Another mare (outside mare) who was bred to the same stallion had a late term abortion this morning at 290 days gestation. The mare owner has been breeding horses for many years and didn't ultrasound every mare she bred, especially if they had foals previously. Hard lesson learned this morning that early ultrasounds are very important for many reasons, as the breeder had a rough morning with the loss of twins and a retained placenta. A purebred black colt and a bay filly, both had 4 matching socks and a narrow stripe, very heartbreaking for the mare and her owner.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

So sorry to hear that. Did the mare make it?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

egrogan said:


> So sorry to hear that. Did the mare make it?


Yes, she retained one placenta (vet was called out to remove it) but she is very unhappy about losing her babies. She is a very good mother and wants the babies she delivered


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Got back from a vet appointment a few hours ago. Vana was being a real stinker loading into the trailer to go to the vet but after a 40 minute long battle, I won and we were on our way. Got them all up to date on shots and wormer as well as acquainted with the vet. 

And Dreamer also had an ultrasound done, got to see the baby's eye socket (too big to see much else in detail and the baby moved quite a bit after being touched during the ultrasound) and the placenta looks really healthy. The vet is quite pleased with the health of the pregnancy. 

Happily, Vana loaded right into the trailer at the vet to go home. Makes getting home from the vet so much better when everyone cooperates


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww I'm sorry to hear that, that's sad. 
I'm sure the ultrasounds are just so cute to see. 
That's really good her pregnancy is going smoothly & the baby is healthy! <3


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Ara is 312 days gestation, 8 more days until the safe foaling zone. She is a blimp with legs now


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

So so close!!!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

SunnyDraco said:


> Ara is 312 days gestation, 8 more days until the safe foaling zone. She is a blimp with legs now


Ara is so big! Reminds me of Cowboy's mom Day Star.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

daystar88 said:


> Ara is so big! Reminds me of Cowboy's mom Day Star.


Some mares just don't hide a pregnancy. And Ara is one of those, started off her breeding career at a young age as she was 4 years old when she had her first foal. This is her 4th foal (1st foal with my mom) and Ara turns 12 years old this year. One of her previous foals (starting his breeding career) is expecting his first foal crop this summer.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Day 256... last night Dreamer almost kicked her own belly while she ate her dinner. She held her hind leg about 6" from her belly and gave small jerks towards her belly (threatening a hit but not making contact with her belly) for about 20 seconds before she put her foot back down. Little rascal was getting naughty and Dreamer was wanting to scold the kid. If I wasn't chatting on my phone while she did that, I would have taken video LOL


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Ara is in the safe foaling zone now and was hanging severely to the left. She looks like she should be having balance issues with that kind of lopsided load. 


















Not much udder development either but chatting with her previous owner, she is one of those sneaky mares that doesn't give much warning and changes very fast. 

Dreamer's baby is coming along nicely, doesn't move as freely anymore but that is to be expected as everything gets more crowded in the last trimester 








Also had another foaling dream last night, this dream she had a filly who had two fetlock length socks, one partial coronet band and one partial light hoof (I was closely inspecting the newborn in my dream and setting her up next to Dreamer to take a picture with my phone to send to my mom as a baby arrival announcement). I haven't even started the intense sleep dreprived foal watch, which I am sure will really give me some odd foaling dreams.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Well if the foal is anything like your dreams he or she will be a looker.  Poor Ara, looks so titled, lol. Is Dreamer lopsided too or pretty even right now?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Well if the foal is anything like your dreams he or she will be a looker.  Poor Ara, looks so titled, lol. Is Dreamer lopsided too or pretty even right now?


Dreamer is somewhat lopsided, usually to the right side. But baby still shifts around from time to time so the lopsidedness alters.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

SunnyDraco said:


> Also had another foaling dream last night, this dream she had a filly who had two fetlock length socks, one partial coronet band and one partial light hoof (I was closely inspecting the newborn in my dream and setting her up next to Dreamer to take a picture with my phone to send to my mom as a baby arrival announcement). I haven't even started the intense sleep dreprived foal watch, which I am sure will really give me some odd foaling dreams.


LOL At least she isn't giving birth to bunnies and then stomping them like my mare did in my dreams.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

LoriF said:


> LOL At least she isn't giving birth to bunnies and then stomping them like my mare did in my dreams.


Good point. In previous years while waiting on foals to arrive (at my parents' home 500 miles away but I was actively engaged in every detail awaiting the new arrival), I frequently had dreams about being on foal watch for my heart horse. In those dreams, my heart horse was bred to my mom's stallion and was about to pop out the baby. Which is serious dreaming because my heart horse was struck/killed by lightning 7 years before the stallion was even born. I have however been really tempted to try to acquire her only living descendant that has any chance of reproduction and try an embryo transfer (maiden granddaughter turns 21 years old this year so unlikely to carry to term herself if she were bred) to have that bloodline again.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Dreamer is 268 days gestation today. Caught her taking a nap in our spring weather. I personally like the action shot of her shaking off the hay. 










And Dreamer's broodmare udders. Actually kind of funny that Ara's udders are very similar in size to Dreamer's udders. But Dreamer has larger teats all year round while Ara has very shrunken maiden like teats when not producing milk. 










Ara is now 325 days gestation and this year my mom has a two camera/single monitor system to watch her from (birthday present last month from my dad who didn't want her going out constantly all night long to check her in their still quite cold weather)


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

273 days gestation today. Had a busy last couple days, farrier visit yesterday and did some more pampering today. Braided up manes and tails and lots of brushing. So much shedding of winter hair, I cannot wait until they are in their slick summer coats. 









Ara is at 330 days gestation today, she occasionally lays flat out on the ground. I think she is beyond done with the pregnancy LOL


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Dreamer is 282 days gestation, almost looked like she was waddling this morning. Must have been the way the baby was sitting causing some discomfort. 

On the other hand, Ara is looking close to foaling. Apparently she has normally foaled within 24 hrs of filling her bag (3 previous foals setting that routine)
Her bag last Thursday:








Her bag this morning:









Ara is 339 days gestation today, any guesses on how much longer she holds out? She has already carried longer than she did for her filly and 2 colts she previously had.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Yay! maybe Ara will foal tonight! I sure hope so!
Do you want her foal to be a colt or a filly?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

GMA100 said:


> Yay! maybe Ara will foal tonight! I sure hope so!
> Do you want her foal to be a colt or a filly?


My mom is hoping for a filly with lots of chrome. Her ultimate dream horse since she was 5 years old has been a black arabian mare with 4 stockings and a star, she has a chance of getting that. The sire tends to throw more stars on mares that have either a star or are more solid (he almost always throws a star strip snip on mares who also have a star strip snip, all his foals have had facial white no matter the mare). 

Either way, there is a 95% chance that she will be selling Ara's foal at weaning as good looking black Arabians have quite a nice market niche so priced and marketed right will sell easily. The foal is guaranteed to be a homozygous black and has good odds of being non fading because both parents are non fading.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> Dreamer is 282 days gestation, almost looked like she was waddling this morning. Must have been the way the baby was sitting causing some discomfort.
> 
> On the other hand, Ara is looking close to foaling. Apparently she has normally foaled within 24 hrs of filling her bag (3 previous foals setting that routine)
> Her bag last Thursday:
> ...


Oops... grabbed the wrong picture... the "Thursday" udder picture is actually Friday's. This is the real Thursday picture so you can really see how fast she developed even in 1 day from Thursday to Friday (her normal non pregnant udder passes as a maiden mare's udder, all shriveled and sucked up so this is how far she had slowly developed to for around 6 weeks from the initial swelling start of development);


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> Ara is 339 days gestation today, any guesses on how much longer she holds out? She has already carried longer than she did for her filly and 2 colts she previously had.


Do you have any big events planned than you cannot miss? If nothing like that, do you have any big weather changes coming? Both of those things seem to trigger foalings in my experience.

Oh, and I just looked to see the new moon is tonight. I am voting tomorrow!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Do you have any big events planned than you cannot miss? If nothing like that, do you have any big weather changes coming? Both of those things seem to trigger foalings in my experience.
> 
> Oh, and I just looked to see the new moon is tonight. I am voting tomorrow!


She is being watched like a hawk, 3 cameras pointing at her so she cannot escape 

My mom does not want to miss watching the foal come out, making sure everything goes perfectly but more so to watch the miracle of birth.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> She is being watched like a hawk, 3 cameras pointing at her so she cannot escape
> 
> My mom does not want to miss watching the foal come out, making sure everything goes perfectly but more so to watch the miracle of birth.


Ah, but see this tempts the foaling gods all the more.. unless at least one of the cameras is battery-operated and somehow sends it's own signal to something else battery-operated for you to view. Otherwise, one good power outage and bye-bye monitoring. 

A dear friend was expecting her first foal and had 2 different camera systems and a foal alert (one that is sewn to the vulva and calls a few numbers when the seal breaks). She figured that even if the power went out, the foal alert worked off batteries. Well wouldn't you know, some drunk idiot ran into a pole down the road from her place and knocked out both the power AND the phone line (which the foal alert needed to place calls).. wanna guess what she found when she woke up in the morning?! :mrgreen:


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Ah, but see this tempts the foaling gods all the more.. unless at least one of the cameras is battery-operated and somehow sends it's own signal to something else battery-operated for you to view. Otherwise, one good power outage and bye-bye monitoring.
> 
> A dear friend was expecting her first foal and had 2 different camera systems and a foal alert (one that is sewn to the vulva and calls a few numbers when the seal breaks). She figured that even if the power went out, the foal alert worked off batteries. Well wouldn't you know, some drunk idiot ran into a pole down the road from her place and knocked out both the power AND the phone line (which the foal alert needed to place calls).. wanna guess what she found when she woke up in the morning?! :mrgreen:


Isn't that how it goes? Sleep soundly assuming you have all the bases covered and totally miss it all. 

Well, since my mom is camping out in a sleeping bag with frequent monitor checks (right next to her so she doesn't have to climb out of the sleeping bag), it will likely take severe weather and a power outage to miss the event


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> Well, since my mom is camping out in a sleeping bag with frequent monitor checks (right next to her so she doesn't have to climb out of the sleeping bag), it will likely take severe weather and a power outage to miss the event


Oh good, then unless she is a super sound sleeper she shouldn't miss it. I don't blame her for wanting to be there. I sure miss my foaling job, and those kids weren't even mine!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I practically slept under Laela's feet and still missed it. I'm usually a light sleeper but after being up every hour it gets to you. I hope your mom gets to see it though, that would be awesome.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I find some odd amusement from Dreamer, every time I am bringing out breakfast or dinner, she has to pee. It is like clockwork, she sees that food is on the way and is making room. Has been going on as her normal routine for the last couple months. 

Ara is 340 days gestation, she is still crossing her legs


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

D'aww sucha big girl! So exciting.  
Awww!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Come on Ara!! I want to see your baby! 
LOL, Dreamer is funny! I can diffidently see my mare doing that if I ever decided to breed her.


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

You might've said what earlier, but what are you planning to do with the foal (keep or sell)?

NEVRMIND!  I saw what you said in the OP.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

EmberScarlet said:


> You might've said what earlier, but what are you planning to do with the foal (keep or sell)?
> 
> NEVRMIND!  I saw what you said in the OP.


Yep, I am keeping my foal as it is my reward for all the work I put into finding the mare/s and stallion as well as advertising the horses that my mom sells (sometimes doing the photo shoots and videos if I am visiting my parents at the time). 

My mom is planning on selling Ara's foal as a weanling and rebreeding for next year. There is a worldwide market niche for well put together purebred homozygous black Arabians, especially if they have white chrome to stand out from the crowd. Especially for fillies, they are harder to find in the market. My mom isn't the only one that prizes a flashy black arabian mare ;-)


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

SunnyDraco said:


> My mom is planning on selling Ara's foal as a weanling and rebreeding for next year. There is a worldwide market niche for well put together purebred homozygous black Arabians, especially if they have white chrome to stand out from the crowd. Especially for fillies, they are harder to find in the market. My mom isn't the only one that prizes a flashy black arabian mare ;-)


Wow!! How much would one of those sell for?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

EmberScarlet said:


> Wow!! How much would one of those sell for?


My mom doesn't sell for top dollar, or for as much as she possibly can. The market is too volatile and you could be trying to sell for several years which would make my dad force her to stop her expensive hobby (he pays all the bills). She will likely sell a filly somewhere between $2500 to $3000 as a weanling with basic training and registration already completed, but a colt would sell for less as there is less demand in the market for a colt and more competition to sell colts. So long as there aren't unexpected large vet bills, my mom should at least break even for the money that is put into producing her foal and raising until weaning which means that my dad will let her continue her hobby. He bought her the remote 3 camera system for her birthday a few months ago, just so she can be more comfortable as she enthusiastically awaits for the birth. Will also be useful for in the trailer to watch the horses as they travel to shows or the vet, my mom has always wanted to be able to see the horses in the trailer from inside the truck, now she will be able to


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

SunnyDraco said:


> My mom doesn't sell for top dollar, or for as much as she possibly can. The market is too volatile and you could be trying to sell for several years which would make my dad force her to stop her expensive hobby (he pays all the bills). She will likely sell a filly somewhere between $2500 to $3000 as a weanling with basic training and registration already completed, but a colt would sell for less as there is less demand in the market for a colt and more competition to sell colts. So long as there aren't unexpected large vet bills, my mom should at least break even for the money that is put into producing her foal and raising until weaning which means that my dad will let her continue her hobby. He bought her the remote 3 camera system for her birthday a few months ago, just so she can be more comfortable as she enthusiastically awaits for the birth. Will also be useful for in the trailer to watch the horses as they travel to shows or the vet, my mom has always wanted to be able to see the horses in the trailer from inside the truck, now she will be able to


Keep me in touch then! I'm going to sit on this, and see what happens.


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

I must see Ara's special one! I saw what previous foals Dreamer had, but I missed info about Ara/'s previous foals.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

EmberScarlet said:


> I must see Ara's special one! I saw what previous foals Dreamer had, but I missed info about Ara/'s previous foals.


Ara's previous foals were from when she was with her previous owner. And when she was still in Canada (where her previous foals still are). She had 3 foals from 3 different stallions and has tended to throw foals like the stallion. She had a colt, then a filly and then a colt. Her youngest colt is expecting his first foal crop this year, that is why Ara was on the market as her son was being kept as a stallion and they no longer had a need to keep his dam (I found her for sale late fall 2015 and told my mom about her -I do a lot of her market searching and researching, I am also still in contact with her previous owner and they love the updates and are also eagerly awaiting baby pictures -and they are very surprised that Ara hasn't foaled yet)


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

SunnyDraco said:


> Ara's previous foals were from when she was with her previous owner. And when she was still in Canada (where her previous foals still are). She had 3 foals from 3 different stallions and has tended to throw foals like the stallion. She had a colt, then a filly and then a colt. Her youngest colt is expecting his first foal crop this year, that is why Ara was on the market as her son was being kept as a stallion and they no longer had a need to keep his dam (I found her for sale late fall 2015 and told my mom about her -I do a lot of her market searching and researching, I am also still in contact with her previous owner and they love the updates and are also eagerly awaiting baby pictures -and they are very surprised that Ara hasn't foaled yet)


So, she's a mixed candy bag. Nice. To be quite honest, I'm hoping for a male. Although fillies are great, too. Where is your mom located (state) at?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

EmberScarlet said:


> So, she's a mixed candy bag. Nice. To be quite honest, I'm hoping for a male. Although fillies are great, too. Where is your mom located (state) at?


She is located in Spokane, WA ;-)


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

SunnyDraco said:


> She is located in Spokane, WA ;-)


We were just at the Cabela's there, LOL. It's a small world!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

So Ara is holding out as long as she can, 343 days gestation. Her teats are now filled in, hoping baby is in the correct presentation now and maybe make an appearance soon.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hopefully she's getting close! How's Dreamer doing?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Hopefully she's getting close! How's Dreamer doing?


Dreamer is getting bigger, just finished with the evening feed and felt the little rascal kicking inside (fast sharp hits under her belly). I take time during feeding time to take the shedding blade with me and try to get all the loose hair that I can. The winter woolies are disappearing but haven't found her summer coat yet.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Ara held out for April Fools... just over 2 hours ago








Waiting for more pictures and information from my mom, I do know that the kid is up and running (too busy to nurse, or just evilly making everyone stress over it) and Ara has passed the placenta.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Ara has presented an April Fools filly 








Star, snip, hind sock and hind partial coronet


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

SO CUTE I NEED IT. This is possibly (no actually it is) the best notification I've EVER GOTTEN IN MY INBOX.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Yay!! Did your mom get to see the birth?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

GMA100 said:


> Yay!! Did your mom get to see the birth?


Yes she did, which is why the first picture in super darkness (cell phone cameras hate night pictures) she is all wet


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

SunnyDraco said:


> Ara has presented an April Fools filly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know how badly I want to like this multiple times??


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Very cute pics OP!

Its amazing how fast horses grow up especially from day one to day 365. They almost dont look like the same animal lol


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

This is a tall leggy filly, just for size reference, Ara is a solid 15hh and her newborn filly already has to drop her neck to nurse. 








I am so excited to start Dreamer's foal watch next month


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Wow, big beautiful girl! Does she have a name?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Wow, big beautiful girl! Does she have a name?


No name yet, not that I have been told anyhow


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She is very independent much to Ara's disgruntlement (she is a very good mommy that wants to keep very close)
















Daddy is by the fence line in the second picture (has mom and dad in frame)


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

I really wish your mom was on this forum so I could talk to her, and ask about this lovely filly! She's such a lovely girl! Leggy, and beautiful!
Really wish I could see her. 

Anyways, I made a drawing of this lovely lady.










Make sure your mom sees sometime.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

EmberScarlet said:


> I really wish your mom was on this forum so I could talk to her, and ask about this lovely filly! She's such a lovely girl! Leggy, and beautiful!
> Really wish I could see her.
> 
> Anyways, I made a drawing of this lovely lady.
> ...


I will send her the picture ;-)

I can also send you her contact information via PM 
Maybe you can go see her in person if you are in the Spokane area.


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

SunnyDraco said:


> I will send her the picture ;-)
> 
> I can also send you her contact information via PM
> Maybe you can go see her in person if you are in the Spokane area.


Yes, may I have her contact info? Thanks! I'll see if we can visit when we pass that way again near Monday.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Will be fun sharing pictures of Ara's filly while I wait on Dreamer, just over a month until the safe foaling zone. If she keeps to her normal gestation length, she wouldn't go more than a couple days over her "due date" if she even gets to the 340 day mark. 

And another first day on the outside after 11 months inside picture of Ara's precious filly


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

SunnyDraco said:


> Will be fun sharing pictures of Ara's filly while I wait on Dreamer, just over a month until the safe foaling zone. If she keeps to her normal gestation length, she wouldn't go more than a couple days over her "due date" if she even gets to the 340 day mark.
> 
> And another first day on the outside after 11 months inside picture of Ara's precious filly


Awww, sooo cute! That blanket is great on her!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Still no name for the lovely lady?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

GMA100 said:


> Still no name for the lovely lady?


Takes awhile to think of a barn name for the new additions as we wait until they enter the world to see what they look like and act like (only exception to this was the name that was chosen years ago if Dreamer was to have a colt and when she did he automatically had a name). A name will be coming soon, making sure one is made that fits her well and has a nice pleasant ring to it when it is called out.

Although an adorable little girl (my cousins daughter that my mom watches 3-4 days a week) already suggested the name for the filly should be Snowball


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

Snowball? I wouldn't think of that, because she's black.
A cool registered name could be Midsummer Night's Dream, and her barn name could be Summer. That'd be awesome.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Pretty filly!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats to your mom! I figured when I was away for the weekend I would miss the announcement. Glad your mom got to be there and all went well. Lovely filly.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Beautiful little filly!  Awww! I love the blanket on her too. Just so cute.
Awww congrats to her!!!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

She's too cute that baby, name her pinky!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

What a little sweetie, she's so pretty, and she looks very feminine to me. Love her markings too.

I thought I had commented yesterday, I don't know what happened to it.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

GMA100 said:


> Still no name for the lovely lady?


Nope. We don't usually rush names, sometimes it takes a week or more to find the right name ;-)


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Hoofpic said:


> She's too cute that baby, name her pinky!


Long time ago I bought a coming 2 year old sorrel filly that was called Pinky as her barn name. The first thing I did was change her barn name, she was only called Pinky by her breeder because she wore a faded pink halter all the time, but that went away when I bought her as I have my own halters and don't leave them on (faded pink on light orangey sorrel doesn't look good together either). I called her by part of her registered name, Lady. Had another young horse that was called Pal when I bought him, no papers and pony breeding. Previous owners called him Pal as short for Palomino. I renamed him Onie because that means Ogre/monster in Japanese and he needed a frightening name because he was scared of everything ;-)

We like to name according to personality, looks and appealing names or using part of the registered name as the barn name. Like Ara is short for Arabesque (in her registered name). Dreamer is short for Mystk Dreamer. Vana is short for Vanity (part of her registered name). We have named a filly a few years ago Pikaboo Flame as the registered name and called her Pikaboo for short as she always played Peekaboo from the other side of her dam and had a tiny wisp of a flame for a star.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

SunnyDraco said:


> Long time ago I bought a coming 2 year old sorrel filly that was called Pinky as her barn name. The first thing I did was change her barn name, she was only called Pinky by her breeder because she wore a faded pink halter all the time, but that went away when I bought her as I have my own halters and don't leave them on (faded pink on light orangey sorrel doesn't look good together either). I called her by part of her registered name, Lady. Had another young horse that was called Pal when I bought him, no papers and pony breeding. Previous owners called him Pal as short for Palomino. I renamed him Onie because that means Ogre/monster in Japanese and he needed a frightening name because he was scared of everything ;-)
> 
> We like to name according to personality, looks and appealing names or using part of the registered name as the barn name. Like Ara is short for Arabesque (in her registered name). Dreamer is short for Mystk Dreamer. Vana is short for Vanity (part of her registered name). We have named a filly a few years ago Pikaboo Flame as the registered name and called her Pikaboo for short as she always played Peekaboo from the other side of her dam and had a tiny wisp of a flame for a star.


Hehe it's always fun coming up with names. I agree, it's best to name them after their personality or looks. 

I don't know this little girls personality so I couldn't suggest anything. Sweet pea is always a good choice, or Sassy. Almost all foals are sweet and sassy haha.


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

Hoofpic said:


> Hehe it's always fun coming up with names. I agree, it's best to name them after their personality or looks.
> 
> I don't know this little girls personality so I couldn't suggest anything. Sweet pea is always a good choice, or Sassy. Almost all foals are sweet and sassy haha.


I was thinking Sweet Pea too!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Here is a new picture of little miss independence:








A name still hasn't been decided, she is Ara's personal trainer for certain. Keeps her moving and exercising to keep up with the active little girl. 

Dreamer is now 290 days gestation, only 30 days left until starting into the safe foaling zone:









Edited to add: yes, that is nasty white junk on the ground... it snowed here yesterday evening after dumping surprise freezing rain 1/4" thick the night before. So much for high 50 degree spring weather we had been having. Winter wasn't done... :-/


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

GAH! THOSE LEGS!!! Sooo cute!:mrgreen::loveshower:
So close!!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

How is Ara and the baby doing? Any name for the little miss yet? 
How is Dreamer coming along?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Dreamer is 297 days gestation today









Little personal trainer has not yet been named, my mom has been out of state for the weekend and hasn't bothered nailing down a name for her super adorable filly


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, I hope she names her soon. She is so cute omg!  *drooling*
Dreamer is so big! Ahhhh soon!


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

GMA100 said:


> How is Ara and the baby doing? Any name for the little miss yet?
> How is Dreamer coming along?


I could be mistaken, but the mom and I are texting about her, and she hasn't named her yet. She wants the owner to be able to pick it out or something.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

EmberScarlet said:


> I could be mistaken, but the mom and I are texting about her, and she hasn't named her yet. She wants the owner to be able to pick it out or something.


That is correct, she will probably find a barn name to call her by but reserving the registered name to be chosen by the one who buys her under contract, unless she is unsold as she approaches weaning age and will then select a registered name for her (we always register foals before they are weaned/6 months old).


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

How's the mama and baby doing? Any new pics OP?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Today is daddy to be's 15th birthday








^picture taken during his summer 2015 photo shoot

Also, Dreamer is 300 days gestation. Her udder doesn't appear to be filling as it is hard to tell when changes are beginning when the udder is larger than average (never shrank back much after weaning her 2015 filly). I did notice that her vulva has just barely started to relax.


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

So excited to see when Dreamer foals! In the mean time, I've been loving seeing Ara and her sweet filly. I _love_ her star and snip; they're my two favorite facial markings!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I can't wait to see Dreamers new baby, mom and dad are both gorgeous.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I have decided that after baby comes, I am going to do a photoshoot out on the sand like I did today with Dreamer's shadow and loyal follower, Vana. 

Here is a sample of the pictures taken of Vana:




































Trouble will be finding a day after May 1st until Labor Day when the dunes aren't packed with people and their motorized toys (some traffic in the dunes now -which are 6 miles from my doorstep- but they fully open up the dunes starting May 1st)


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

So pretty! Are those pics taken at Bruno Sand Dunes? And if you want to edit the lead ropes out so it looks like she's just "loose", Adobe Photoshop Elements works great for that! My mom and I were asked to take photos for a horse children's book, and I had to edit lead ropes and halters out on _every single picture_. Adobe worked great for it, for which I am extremely grateful!

I especially love that first picture- be sure to share the pics if you're able to take Dreamer out! If you took her and her foal out, those pictures would be overflowing with cuteness! Not sure if you'd be able to with a young foal, but still


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

RedDunPaint said:


> So pretty! Are those pics taken at Bruno Sand Dunes? And if you want to edit the lead ropes out so it looks like she's just "loose", Adobe Photoshop Elements works great for that! My mom and I were asked to take photos for a horse children's book, and I had to edit lead ropes and halters out on _every single picture_. Adobe worked great for it, for which I am extremely grateful!
> 
> I especially love that first picture- be sure to share the pics if you're able to take Dreamer out! If you took her and her foal out, those pictures would be overflowing with cuteness! Not sure if you'd be able to with a young foal, but still


Pictures were taken at the Saint Anthony Sand Dunes here in Idaho. They aren't the largest sand dunes but they are the largest recreational sand dunes in North America. A lot of traffic from around the country come here to play in the sand, heavily from Memorial weekend until Labor Day weekend. 

I have photoshop... on my computer that no longer connects to the internet (removed Norton Antivirus to replace it with another virus protection and all ability to connect to the internet was gone, Norton itself is a major virus). I don't mind leaving the halter and lead on for the pictures, makes so I don't accidentally alter the subject matter.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

308 days gestation, only 12 days until the safe foaling zone. Instead of a picture update, I will share a video I took this evening while Dreamer was eating her dinner


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

313 days gestation, only a week left before reaching the safe foaling zone. Baby is really big now, whenever it kicks Dreamer's entire belly vibrates


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

How's Dreamer doing? Also how are Ara and baby?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Ara's filly is growing up and Ara has trained her better to stay closer to her side. 









Dreamer is starting visible growth in her bag 








Still has a lot more development in the udder to go, yet at least I can see that her udder is larger and harder (her udder is normally large with large teats that hang down)


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Making good progress in the milk department. So glad we are in the safe foaling zone, I can now watch her progression without worries of an early delivery.


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

Subbing ?

You have got some really beautiful horses ?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Day 324...
















Baby seems to be dropping lower, bag is still filling and the inside color of her vulva is a nice medium pink color (used to be light/pale pink last week).


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

She's such a pretty mama, I can't wait to see her new baby. Do you have an idea when she will foal out?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

LoriF said:


> She's such a pretty mama, I can't wait to see her new baby. Do you have an idea when she will foal out?


Well, so far she seems on track to foal within the next two weeks but who knows? She may go longer. Right now I am watching for her milk to come in, since I know her foaling history, I know that her udder doesn't get tight/full/stretched teats that point outwards like textbook mares do. Two days ago she was expressing like yellow fluid quite readily. Once her milk turns white, she should foal within the week.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

So pretty!  Can't waaaait!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Here is a question, if I was to connect my video feed to the internet, how much interest would there be in joining the foal watch? It isn't high resolution cameras but it does have daytime color and good night vision...









Update pictures of Dreamer's progression


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I would definitely want to watch it!!!! She looks like she might be close!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

I would watch!! It might get addicting though!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

GMA100 said:


> I would watch!! It might get addicting though!


Yeah remember what happened with Princess' foaling cam :lol:


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I would definitely check in often. It would so cool to be able to catch it.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I have over 97% of her maternity suite in camera view, only part out of camera shot is the gate and water trough and while she could technically lay down out of camera view (just barely) it is the least comfortable location which would hopefully deter her from using that location to foal.


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

I'd watch for sure. I spent the last few months watching a giraffe! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I will look into hooking up the monitor to a computer as it is capable via a USB cable
Here is night vision tonight:


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Yeah remember what happened with Princess' foaling cam :lol:


That was awesome/horrible!! I seriously checked in on her and then I left, came back 10 mins later and there was a foal!!!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

GMA100 said:


> That was awesome/horrible!! I seriously checked in on her and then I left, came back 10 mins later and there was a foal!!!


I actually watched her foal, live. I was watching when her water broke and saw baby stand up first time.  

Hope I can get as lucky with this one if Sunny can get the feed up and running.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I would love if you can get your foal cam online so we can watch too!! This time of year I really miss my job at the breeding farm.


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

I always get invested into everyone's horse breeding experience. I check in on all the foaling journals all the time haha. So I would also _love_ to watch if you can get a live cam for us to watch.


----------



## If Wishes (Feb 27, 2015)

Count my vote for live cam too, although with the time difference I usually miss the exciting parts.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Any luck?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I am arguing with the camera monitor and losing, it has the plugs for both plugging into a TV and for plugging into a USB port, but it just won't communicate. I am looking into rigging up a system to have another camera livestream the monitor, will have some resolution loss but something is better than nothing as I would also like to be able to check in on her remotely when I am running errands or something.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> something is better than nothing as I would also like to be able to check in on her remotely when I am running errands or something.


Oh yes, because you know as soon as you drive away, she is gonna lay down and spit that baby out!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Okay, rigged up a soundless camera setup to look at the monitor. I can now remotely check Dreamer on the cameras so long as I have cell service. 

Here is the link to the YouTube live stream:




If it doesn't work, I may need to change the settings.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

*note to self* remove the spiderweb that crosses over the camera #1... it shows up so well due to infrared and it bugs me


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

Whoaaaa this is _so cool_! Thank you so much for letting us watch, too! It's going to be hard to drag myself away ;-)


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

It's going to be hard to do anything till she has the baby now!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Day 331 and counting 
























Milk is still a clear yellow. If she holds to her normal foaling signs, her milk will turn white less than 48 hours before delivery.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I've been watching. Looks even better with the pretty pictures, lol


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ahhhhh come on!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I seem to be arguing with YouTube live streaming iPhone apps... if Dreamer knew, she would have foaled between 2:30am and 6am when I figured out that the streaming stopped 30 hours after it had first started. But alas, she did not foal. Started a new stream after trying another streaming app that didn't seem to work well, but now I know to expect the stream to end after 30 hours.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I had been wondering what happened. Thanks for the new feed!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Still fighting the app, first time went 30 hours, second time went 4 hours. Maybe third time is the charm? New link yet again:




If it keeps this up with randomly stopping the feed, I won't keep posting links but whatever feed is currently going will be public on my YouTube account. Once her milk changes, I will then post the current live feed as she has been very consistent with foaling fairly shortly after that point, if she keeps to her normal routine.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Still holding strong, flanks have hollowed out, tailhead is jello and vulva is long and relaxed. Still a clear yellow fluid easily expressing out of both teats. 









And here is an update on Ara's filly, already 1 1/2 months old now:








She is going to be a big girl with a full body and nice booty


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Why won't these mares foal?!?!?!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Triple E said:


> Why won't these mares foal?!?!?!


I wish that I knew the answer... I almost wonder if they are holding out for June babies. Sure feels that way :-(


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Not June babies!!! lol Ara's filly and my cash need to have their playmates already!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Triple E said:


> Not June babies!!! lol Ara's filly and my cash need to have their playmates already!


Ara's filly will have to settle to play with her yearling half brother since she is 500 miles away...
But Cash definitely needs a playmate soon. Sparks is just being selfish at this point LOL


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Boy whoever is in the pen beside your mare is full of him or herself tonight! I had to laugh that Dreamer barely even flicked an ear at all the antics - guess she is too pregnant to act the fool. I was hoping maybe she would spook the baby out!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Boy whoever is in the pen beside your mare is full of him or herself tonight! I had to laugh that Dreamer barely even flicked an ear at all the antics - guess she is too pregnant to act the fool. I was hoping maybe she would spook the baby out!!


Yep, a storm is rolling in right now and Vana the 3 year old filly is super excited, running and bucking. She does this with every storm and even when I take Dreamer out to graze on some lush grass.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Subbing! Can't wait to hear how the colt/filly turns out! I'm hoping for a filly with 4 white hooves!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

So maybe the ball is rolling now that Sparks released her hostage, Dreamer is acting like she might actually be in labor. Just came in from checking her, she had some wax on her teats, the appearance of a couple milk splatters, her milk is now cloudy yellow white instead of clear yellow (her milk doesn't turn white until right before the baby comes) and her vulva is super relaxed as well as dark pink inside. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















If anyone is awake and wishes to watch Dreamer pace with few breaks, you are welcome to join in on the livestream (which I love being able to watch on my large TV instead of the little 7" monitor)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Either she's had it and that's after birth hanging out or she's got a tail bag on. She's pacing ++++


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok that's a tail bag. Got to be. She's really restless tonight!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

It's really cool to be able to watch their behavior without being disturbed. I wish I could have done that when Laela was about to foal. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow her legs must be aching! Bless her, she's walking some miles!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

It is actually kind of funny that the infrared night vision turns her tail bag to white when the spandex material is black and medium blue. She was pacing and circling most of the night, continued up again for awhile this morning after the sun rose. Now she is waiting for breakfast to be served. I am a bit of a zombie, slept on the couch with my boots on frequently waking to check the stream on my TV.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Day 338 









Got wax?









Got milk?









If she follows her pattern that she set for the last 3 foals, she should release the prisoner in less than 48 hours.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I woke up in the wee hours of the morning and watched her pace for a good while, and then, fell asleep. Hopefully soon.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Just had a good chuckle over Dreamer mugging you while you were trying to take her pics (least that was my best guess what you were doing).

Tell her to spit that kid out already!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Just had a good chuckle over Dreamer mugging you while you were trying to take her pics (least that was my best guess what you were doing).
> 
> Tell her to spit that kid out already!!


Yes, she has become very clingy since yesterday evening. I try to step back to take pictures and she comes to me. Her normal behavior is to do whatever (like stand around or wander) unless you are holding treats or giving someone else scratches/grooming in which case she comes to beg.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Trying to pay the ransom for the baby's release with the kind of green that Dreamer loves. Seems that I haven't paid enough yet...









She has milk splatters on her udder and down both back legs. Not dripping, I think she is squirting it out a little at a time with kicking at bugs and such.


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

What price must we pay to get this foal born? I feel like she's going to make us sell our souls to the god of Cute Baby Horses.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I am 99% certain that this baby is coming tonight. Please send positive foaling vibes for a happy healthy mare and foal 




I just took this video not long ago


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

SunnyDraco said:


> I am 99% certain that this baby is coming tonight. Please send positive foaling vibes for a happy healthy mare and foal
> https://youtu.be/93PdGZadfyw
> I just took this video not long ago


Woah, sending those good vibes ASAP!


----------



## Linda G (Aug 23, 2016)

It's gotta be soon now! Can't wait to see


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh wow! Are you saving any milk?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

LoriF said:


> Oh wow! Are you saving any milk?


I think it was during contractions, she is currently not streaming milk like that. She has some slightly built up plugs now from the milk drying and creating the look of upside down candles on her teats. I am leaving those in place as I don't want her to lose more colostrum ;-)


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm a little bit confused about the cameras. Is it streaming live or are we looking at what has happened in the past?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

LoriF said:


> I'm a little bit confused about the cameras. Is it streaming live or are we looking at what has happened in the past?


Technically, yes and yes. It is streaming about a minute behind live. So what you see happened already, by about a minute. So long as what you are watching on the live stream isn't at some part of the most recent up to 4 hours behind live DVR that is saved on YouTube. The monitor for the cameras has about 20-30 second delay from the antennas to the receiver, then an iPhone 6s is live streaming with an app the monitor view to YouTube, then as viewers you then pull that stream to individual devices.

Oh, if you are confused by the "REC" in red letters over the camera views, that is the monitor saving 30 second segments when enough motion was detected, it has a memory card that it saves it to.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Dreamer knocked off her plugs and was dripping again. Caught some in my hand as it dripped


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Come on girly!!! Love getting to watch this live. Please keep us posted as the night goes!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Of course she had to lay down with her butt away from the camera!!

Cannot wait for your update!!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Do I maybe see a blaze? Can't tell if it's really there or a trick of the light..

But I see the camera flash so will get to know soon enough..

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Currently cursing either your streaming app or YouTube as the live video has stopped!! Hopefully the new arrival is on his feet (or soon will be) and nursing without issue.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I would have to go inside to check the live feed... but this little boy arrived just after 1am


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Okay, the app decided to end the live broadcast. Started a new one ;-)


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Look at all that chrome - gorgeous!!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this with us!!

Love how he landed in the middle of the light.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Placenta was cleanly passed, no rips or tears. Now if only he would figure out what to grab to suckle... he has great suckle reflex but his mouth travels all over the udder but doesn't grab the teat. Dreamer has milk residue all over her udder which may be causing the confusion because he can taste the good stuff


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Milk bar has been figured out and he knows how to go for more quickly. 

Next step, he needs to pass his first stool


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

First stool was successfully passed, I cleaned up the bit that landed on a hind leg (messy nasty tar-like). Now I will get some sleep. Dreamer is keeping him herded in the shelter, keeping him away from the neighbors that keep calling to him. Baby hungry mares LOL


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Got a little bit of sleep. Found that the livestream app continued to have problems and wouldn't keep streaming. Third time's the charm?


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Congrats! I don't think anyone was expecting a Colt! He is just beautiful!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

He's really gorgeous, love all of the chrome. I was watching a bit until I got cut off, lol. Do you have a name for him yet?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh my goodness he's soooo cute, congrats!!! I was also surprised it was a colt! Awww! Can't wait to hear what name you decide. 

Such a little cutiepie!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

LoriF said:


> He's really gorgeous, love all of the chrome. I was watching a bit until I got cut off, lol. Do you have a name for him yet?


I have figured out the registered name, but I haven't settled on a barn name yet


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

He is wonderful!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

What a handsome little man!!! Congratulations to both you and Dreamer! Do you have a name picked yet?


----------



## Linda G (Aug 23, 2016)

Congratulations  What a pretty boy!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Triple E said:


> What a handsome little man!!! Congratulations to both you and Dreamer! Do you have a name picked yet?


I will be registering him as Mystk Medley. Haven't chosen a barn name yet. I have a preference for Star Wars themed names, but I may or may not chose a Star Wars themed barn name (barn names for two of his full siblings are Kenobi and Padme)


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

There are so many good Star Wars names, I'm sure one will fit.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

So much white on his lower lip and chin








All his whiskers around his muzzle are bright white


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Beautiful my fav colour fav breed  congrats


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I did need to give him an enema, he didn't clear all the meconium out and was not passing wastes. He is now doing awesome, cleared out the remaining meconium and lots of poop. He looked at me after feeling the relief of getting his colon cleared and it made me think that he forgave me for pinning him down to administer the enema.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

SO CUTE! 

And wait STAR WARS NAMES?! _*is totally geeking out* _Kenobi and Padme are awesome. Maybe Vader for a barn name 'cause he's black? Or Kylo. That name fits.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

ChieTheRider said:


> SO CUTE!
> 
> And wait STAR WARS NAMES?! _*is totally geeking out* _Kenobi and Padme are awesome. Maybe Vader for a barn name 'cause he's black? Or Kylo. That name fits.


Funny that you say that, I was playing around with the barn name of Kylo for a colt before he was born. I was ready to give the barn name Ahsoka if I got a filly. But that didn't happen LOL


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

I think Kylo would be awesome! <3


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

Aww I'm so happy she foaled before I left! (I'm leaving for Europe first thing in the morning and won't have any means to access this forum). 

And Star Wars names? I think that's a _fantastic_ idea! All my animals are named after my favorite fictional characters :mrgreen: Tessa is named after The Infernal Devices. 

I think the name Kylo is great; I love the way it sounds and looks...just have to make sure he doesn't live up to it, right? You don't want a foal that's turned to the dark side ;-) I think Ani (Anakin) is super cute for the little guy, though I guess he turned to the dark side too haha. But he redeemed himself at the end. I'm sure you'll find a name- Star Wars themed or not- that will fit him.

I love all the white on his face! Tessa has a white chin too and I think it's one of the cutest things about her. I find it funny that both Dreamer and Sparks held out for so long and both had colts with blazes, right around the same time! And oh my word, that little blanket he has on in some of the pictures is absolutely adorable! He's rocking the pink!


----------



## Smokeyboy (May 24, 2017)

I have been following along unregistered and loving the progress! Beautiful mom and Colt! I registered now


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Smokeyboy said:


> I have been following along unregistered and loving the progress! Beautiful mom and Colt! I registered now


Welcome to the horse forum 
Glad you joined, I remember long ago when I browsed the forum as a guest before officially joining


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

A day old now and he is simply awesome, such a gentle and curious personality which adds to his natural beauty


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

I have fallen in love with him!! 
Is it 4 socks?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

GMA100 said:


> I have fallen in love with him!!
> Is it 4 socks?


Yep, all 4 feet are white


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

He truly is a gorgeous baby. He's so perfect.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Good lookin' little foal! Gonna be a real looker!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

I MISSED IT!! He's for sure a cutie, congratulations!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ahhhh that is SO cuuuuuuute!!!!! Perfect baby!


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

He's adorable @sunnydraco . I love his mamma to


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i know you wanted to keep a filly but will you keep the colt? and will he be a stud or a gelding if you keep him?


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I was MIA for a couple days so was hoping to come back to a baby. He's adorable!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

KigerQueen said:


> i know you wanted to keep a filly but will you keep the colt? and will he be a stud or a gelding if you keep him?


He will be a really awesome gelding


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Motherhood in one picture...


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I love how Dreamer is just like "Eh, kids will be kids." Lol

Is he true black like his parents? Looks faded that's why I ask, not sure if that's how a black's foal coat looks.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> I love how Dreamer is just like "Eh, kids will be kids." Lol
> 
> Is he true black like his parents? Looks faded that's why I ask, not sure if that's how a black's foal coat looks.


Most black babies are not black until they start growing their second or third foal coat color. He probably won't be black-black until August/September when his winter coat starts coming in. He is genetically black, won't know if he fades in the sun or not until he is 2-3 years old.

Edited to add:
In the case of his older full brother

Newborn









2 months old









7 months old









Yearling









Long yearling (winter coat coming in)









2 year old


----------



## Hotrodz4me (Jul 17, 2016)

Such pretty, pretty babies!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Amazing how quickly time passes once baby has arrived. This time last Monday I was plastered to my TV screen while pretending to be awake. I am very happy to say that even though Dreamer was streaming out a ton of colostrum last Monday afternoon and evening, Kylo's IgG results came back very good. He got all that he needed for immunities in the colostrum he consumed, and has a clean bill of health from the vet.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh Excellent!


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

So wait his barn name IS Kylo? If I'm right that's so awesome.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

ChieTheRider said:


> So wait his barn name IS Kylo? If I'm right that's so awesome.


Yes, it is the barn name I had thought of for a colt but wasn't totally set on it. It does suit him, he is a total momma's boy but has his own ideas at random times so she is caught off guard as to when she needs to round him up again


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

What a perfect name for him. Glad IgG was good. 

I know how time flies. It seems like just a couple of months ago Novia was born and now she's already a year old


----------

